# Nickname help



## Kirk1701 (Jan 24, 2018)

Picking up my first snake on the weekend - a spotted python. I've chosen the name Jörmungandr (your-mun-gaand) for it but probably also need a nickname thats easier to pronounce. Any suggestions?


----------



## Foozil (Jan 24, 2018)

The Ghan!  Just kidding. Congrats on your first snake. How old is it?


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 24, 2018)

Foozil said:


> The Ghan!  Just kidding. Congrats on your first snake. How old is it?


About 6 weeks.


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 24, 2018)

Snek52542


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 24, 2018)

danger slinky noodle


----------



## Foozil (Jan 24, 2018)

But its not dangerous, just go with spooky noodle or toothy worm.


----------



## Imported_tuatara (Jan 24, 2018)

toothy slither worm


----------



## Foozil (Jan 24, 2018)

Imported_tuatara said:


> toothy slither worm


Perfection


----------



## Harry89 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nope Rope, Caution Cord or No-No Noodle hehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 24, 2018)

Nothing with Noodle in it as my poodle already gets called this pretty regularly.

My mum suggested Pretzel


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 24, 2018)

Ormr.
It is also Norse for snake.


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 24, 2018)

Scutellatus said:


> Ormr.
> It is also Norse for snake.


How is that one pronounced?


----------



## Scutellatus (Jan 24, 2018)

I am thinking it might be pronounced Orm. Drop the R just like in Jormungandr.


----------



## Stompsy (Jan 24, 2018)

Jorg


----------



## Bl69aze (Jan 24, 2018)

Kirk jr


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Kirk1701 said:


> Picking up my first snake on the weekend - a spotted python. I've chosen the name (your-mun-gaand) for it but probably also need a nickname thats easier to pronounce. Any suggestions?


haha so funny,my son has a spotted he called Jörmungandr but now he just calls it Spot.
[doublepost=1516766273,1516766105][/doublepost]


Imported_tuatara said:


> toothy slither worm


how is that quicker or easier than Jörmungandr ? A nickname is meant to be easy


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> haha so funny,my son has a spotted he called Jörmungandr but now he just calls it Spot.
> [doublepost=1516766273,1516766105][/doublepost]
> how is that quicker or easier than Jörmungandr ? A nickname is meant to be easy


Lol what a co-incidence


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 24, 2018)

"raakgesien slang".... that's Afrikaans for spotted snake.  

My wife of 11 years is from Messina South Africa and English is her second language so Afrikaans is my second language.


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 24, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> haha so funny,my son has a spotted he called Jörmungandr but now he just calls it Spot.
> [doublepost=1516766273,1516766105][/doublepost]


we have other reptiles with Nordic names as homage to our Viking heritage;Freyr,Frigg,Odin


----------



## Kirk1701 (Jan 25, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> "raakgesien slang".... that's Afrikaans for spotted snake.
> 
> My wife of 11 years is from Messina South Africa and English is her second language so Afrikaans is my second language.


I'm not sure thats any easier to pronounce than Jörmungandr


----------



## pinefamily (Jan 25, 2018)

dragonlover1 said:


> we have other reptiles with Nordic names as homage to our Viking heritage;Freyr,Frigg,Odin


We have a MD named Thor, although I'm not sure my wife named it for my Swedish heritage, or for Chris Hemsworth. 

Why not something like Yurmy for short? That ties in with the pronunciation of the full name.


----------



## Snapped (Jan 25, 2018)

Ghandi
George
Yummy


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Jan 25, 2018)

Kirk1701 said:


> I'm not sure thats any easier to pronounce than Jörmungandr


True, yet, whatever you call it, it's never going to know it anyway.  I personally don't ever name my reptile pets... What's the point? The Dogs and birds have names, because they can recognise their names and interact when called, my snakes are just that, _Anteresia maculosa & Anteresia stimsoni. AKA (MDU's - Mouse Disposal Units 1 and 2.) _


----------



## dragonlover1 (Jan 25, 2018)

Aussiepride83 said:


> True, yet, whatever you call it, it's never going to know it anyway.  I personally don't ever name my reptile pets... What's the point? The Dogs and birds have names, because they can recognise their names and interact when called, my snakes are just that, _Anteresia maculosa & Anteresia stimsoni. AKA (MDU's - Mouse Disposal Units 1 and 2.) _


That might be true for snakes who are supposedly deaf,but I have had a beardy for more than 8 years who knows his name; If I say hello Sarge he always looks at me. I know reptiles can learn repetitive behaviour but he reacts when I say his name and this is before I do any of the systemic things like feeding or cleaning and don't think he is my only reptile,we have more than 35 so I don't spend all day talking to him


----------

